# Worldmark Advice Needed



## Deb from NC (Aug 27, 2008)

OK, we're thinking about adding 1 more timeshare to our portfolio. We would like something on the West Coast and rather than 1 resort are pondering a Worldmark purchase. I've read the TUG FAQ and please let me know if I understand this correctly..do all weeks really "cost" the same amount of points, provided they are the same size and same season?  Surely I am misunderstanding that?  
Also, is there no underlying deed, so no "home" resort?  So how hard is it to book where you want to go?
And to Worldmark owners...are you happy?  Any big complaints?
Finally, what would be a reasonable resale price to pay?
I'm sorry if all of these questions have been answered before, I know I'm being a little lazy about searching the boards... 
Deb


----------



## rhonda (Aug 27, 2008)

re: points for each resort
Deb, point costs vary resort to resort.  You can easily check each resort's costs using the Worldmark Resort Gallery pages.  (WM login is _not_ required for access.)

re: no home resort
Correct.

re: level of difficulty in booking
Seems harder for some than for others.  Personally, I find it far too easy to blow through 20k credits (points) and at least 2 stays on cash every year.  We book mostly short stays (2-4 nights) over weekends in various SoCAL locations but have also enjoyed longer, multi-hop trips spanning several WM resort locations.  Successful in both booking patterns.

re: Happy?
I'm happy.  Far bigger issues in life overtook the gripes I used to have about WM.  (Perspective change ... )


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks Rhonda! That's a big help.  I don't know where I got the idea that point values were the same at all resorts..wishful thinking I'm sure


----------



## Icc5 (Aug 27, 2008)

*My thoughts*



Deb from NC said:


> OK, we're thinking about adding 1 more timeshare to our portfolio. We would like something on the West Coast and rather than 1 resort are pondering a Worldmark purchase. I've read the TUG FAQ and please let me know if I understand this correctly..do all weeks really "cost" the same amount of points, provided they are the same size and same season?  Surely I am misunderstanding that?
> Also, is there no underlying deed, so no "home" resort?  So how hard is it to book where you want to go?
> And to Worldmark owners...are you happy?  Any big complaints?
> Finally, what would be a reasonable resale price to pay?
> ...



Hi Deb,
We purchased Worldmark after owning 3 other timeshares and it fits in well for us.  Happy or not, yes.  We bought Worldmark because so many of the places we traded to ended up being Worldmark so we just decided to go ahead and buy.  If you buy, buy at the top of the maintanance fee that you would use.  Another words, don't buy 9,000 points but strech to 10,000 because you pay the same maintance fee.  If you look at a maintanance fee chart you will understand what I am saying.
If I can be of help, e-mail me at BBGach@SBCGlobal.net
Bart


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 27, 2008)

Deb from NC said:


> Thanks Rhonda! That's a big help.  I don't know where I got the idea that point values were the same at all resorts..wishful thinking I'm sure



WorldMark resorts in "Destination" locations such as Las Vegas and Hawaii, and urban locations like San Francisco and Seattle usually have higher credit (point) values that the other more traditional WorldMark locations.  Also, some of the newer resorts which have come into the system since Wyndham became the developer have higher credit values which is a sore point with some owners that you will hear them griping about.

We're very happy with our WorldMark ownership and with the many weeks vacations we have had and continue to have with our relatively small account.  I think Rhonda put it quite well. There are far bigger issues in life than gripes about WorldMark or any timeshare.


----------



## melschey (Aug 27, 2008)

Deb from NC said:


> OK, we're thinking about adding 1 more timeshare to our portfolio. We would like something on the West Coast and rather than 1 resort are pondering a Worldmark purchase. I've read the TUG FAQ and please let me know if I understand this correctly..do all weeks really "cost" the same amount of points, provided they are the same size and same season?  Surely I am misunderstanding that?
> 
> 
> Also, is there no underlying deed, so no "home" resort?  So how hard is it to book where you want to go?
> ...




I am generally still happy with WorldMark however it isn’t the same club that we bought into. Many things have changed since Cendant purchased TrendWest.

It used to be that all red 2-bedroom units were 10,000 credits. Not anymore. All new units are coming on at higher credit values. I personally would have no problem If Higher quality resorts were built and came online with higher credt valus but in my opinion they are bringing in smaller lower, quality resorts at higher credit values. We are not happy with this. A 1-bedroom compact unit at San Diego, not built in the most desirable location with no swimming pool, and no hot tub and you have to pay to park came online at 15000 credits. I Had no problem with the Camlin resort in Seattle coming on at higher credit values due to it location however I feel The San Diego resort should have came on line with values comparable to Seattle Resort.

There is no deed or home resort so if you want to get into the very desirable resorts during the peak season, at the old traditional credit values you better plan early or really learn to use the system (The wait list often comes through but you can’t count on it.) There are alot of people competing for the 2-bedroom 10,000 credit resorts on the Pacific coast. Since we are retired and prefer to travel during the shoulder season we are not having any problems. So if you can travel during the off-season you should not have many problems getting what you want, however if you have to travel when school is out you will to have plan way ahead to get into the really popular resorts.

Wyndham is also playing games with the red /white/blue seasons. New resorts are coming on line with a lot more red weeks than comparable resorts in the same area.

I have seen 6000-credit memberships go on E-bay for between 6 and 7 cents a credit from a trustworthy reseller. I have even seen some go from between $3100 to $3500 for a 6000-credit membership. Be aware some resellers charge a large closing fee while some only charge the $150,00 transfer fee that goes to WorldMark, so what might appear to be the cheapest is not always the case.


----------



## Deb from NC (Aug 27, 2008)

Thanks all.  This just might work for us...we generally never travel in July and August and usually just need 1 bedroom.  Estes Park is a favorite place for me, is that usually hard to get into?
Thanks again!
Deb


----------



## cotraveller (Aug 27, 2008)

To book Estes Park in the summer you have to plan ahead.  In the shoulder seasons it is fairly easy, and in the winter it is very easy.  Holidays excepted of course.  Right now WorldMark Estes Park shows some spotty availability in September and a lot of availability in October.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 27, 2008)

melschey said:


> I
> 
> I have seen 6000-credit memberships go on E-bay for between 6 and 7 cents a credit from a trustworthy reseller. I have even seen some go from between $3100 to $3500 for a 6000-credit membership.




Think you are missing a zero on your first statement  . . .  .


----------



## melschey (Aug 28, 2008)

Rent_Share said:


> Think you are missing a zero on your first statement  . . .  .



My mistake that is what you can rent credits for.  It should be 60 to 70 cents per credit to buy, I have seen some go for between 50 and 60 cents oer credit if you are patient.


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 28, 2008)

We own 10,000 credits and like the flexibility of the program. Was able to stay in Fiji for 10 nights and now have a confirmed two week jaunt from Victoria, BC to Depoe Bay, Oregon for 2009, stopping at 5 WM locations. We generally use the WM credits every other year so work with 20,000 when we do our trips.  As said in earlier posts -- "the early bird gets the worm", plan at 13 months out and reservations are usually easy.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 28, 2008)

If you are in North Carolina I would seriously consider Wyndam Points over Worldmark by Wyndahm

Your entry level is going to be 1/3 or less than the cost of Woldmark  depending on the resort purchased your annual cost will be up to 50 % higher  (remember you saved thousands on the front end) 


Far more resorts driveable from North Carolina  - which needs to be the fall back


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 28, 2008)

melschey said:


> My mistake that is what you can rent credits for.  It should be 60 to 70 cents per credit to buy, I have seen some go for between 50 and 60 cents per credit if you are patient.



When they are in that range there are garbage fees that bring them in closer to the 60 cent (+/-)  net cost  (In House Closing Fees and "back" maintenance fees)

60 cents seems to be the current market price  and rentals range from 6.xx cents to around 8 cents


----------



## Judy (Sep 1, 2008)

I see that you're on the East Coast.  So am I.  Be aware that in some ways, Worldmark caters to West Coast residents and to those who live within driving distance of the resorts. 

1. Many of the resorts are "drive to".  Often, that means that the resorts will be located away from entertainment/sights and not close to public transportation. When choosing locations to build resorts, it's usually assumed that guests will have a car.  

2. Bonus time (except "exotic bonus time) becomes available only 14 days in advance of check-in.  For us, that isn't enough time to arrange flights, so we've never been able to take advantage of bonus time except in Orlando (We live in Florida).


----------



## yumdrey (Sep 1, 2008)

As a worldmark owner, I am happy for it's flexibility and trading power through II. I live in east coast too, so I don't use worldmark resort often for myself, but booking 13 months ahead gave me what I wanted and sometimes booked for only 1 or 2 nights at weekend. 
Through ebay, 55 cents - 60 cents are current price for a credit. Be careful for the sellers who charge closing cost for $400 - $500. Worldmark is not deeded property, so you don't need closing process and don't have to pay that extra cost. But before you pay the money to seller (or broker), get the account information and call worldmark transfer of ownership department and verify the seller's account information (how many credits are left for current year, if the dues are paid up to date, if there's any mortgage, etc...).
With my 20K ownership, by trading through II, I always got two weeks of 2 bedroom red (platinum) season vacation.


----------



## Judy (Sep 2, 2008)

Oh yes, yumdrey reminded me of the less-than-one-week stay rule.  That's another policy that's more difficult for us East Coast residents. So I'll add number 3:

3.  In red season, less than one week stays can only be booked within 90 days of check-in.  When I need to find frequent flier seats or the best airfare, 90 days is usually not enough time.  However, there are ways around this policy.  The simplest being to vacation off-season. Or book "stand alone" days.  If a full week is not available, then we can book however many days are.


----------

